

The Slow Death of American Entrepreneurship - Futurebot
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-slow-death-of-american-entrepreneurship/

======
paulhauggis
More taxes and regulations is a definite way to kill small businesses in the
us. Its sad that the democrats are the ones trying to get these regulations
and laws passed.

